# XFCE 4.2 wydany!!!

## skazi

Właśnie wyszła stabilna wersja XFCE 4.2. Już nie mogę się doczekać kiedy znajdzie się w portage (chyba zrezygnuję z KDE:D)

http://xfce.org/

----------

## fallow

na tych screenach widze cienie , 4.2 ma support dla composite czy po prostu to xcompmgr z obsluga cieni jest wlaczony ?  :Razz:   :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## Zwierzak

To po co ja isntalowalem 4.1.99?

----------

## Strus

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> To po co ja isntalowalem 4.1.99?

 

Dla sportu   :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

YEEAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ai

o yeah =] 

chociaz ciekawe czy beda jakies zauwazalne zmiany do 4.1.99.3-r1, ktore mam teraz ;]

----------

## rampage7

a czemu nie ma lekkiego WM, ale pod QT? (chyba, że jest, a ja o nim nie wiem)

bo GTK imo jest mułowate, a GUI Firefoxa to juz bije wszystko pod względem "mułowatosci".

----------

## rampage7

właśnie poogladałem sobie dema we flashu ze strony xfce no i jestem pod wrażeniem. Chyba zaemerguję to nowe xfce  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Crenshaw

F koncu  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

mam nadzieje ze nie bedzie sie tak czesto sypac jak 4.1.99

----------

## nelchael

Mi bety dzialaja idealnie, zadnych bledow.

----------

## tomek_22

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> a czemu nie ma lekkiego WM, ale pod QT? (chyba, że jest, a ja o nim nie wiem)
> 
> bo GTK imo jest mułowate, a GUI Firefoxa to juz bije wszystko pod względem "mułowatosci".

 

to chyba QT jest mulowate  :Razz:  nie wiem na czym opierasz ta swoja opinie   :Confused: 

----------

## rampage7

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

>  *rampage7 wrote:*   a czemu nie ma lekkiego WM, ale pod QT? (chyba, że jest, a ja o nim nie wiem)
> 
> bo GTK imo jest mułowate, a GUI Firefoxa to juz bije wszystko pod względem "mułowatosci". 
> 
> to chyba QT jest mulowate  nie wiem na czym opierasz ta swoja opinie  

 

na moich osobistych odczucuiach wzrokowych  :Smile: 

[np. głupia zmiana rozmiaru okna wydaje sie być mniej obciążająca procesor w przypadku QT niż GTK]. W sumie nie ma nad czym dyskutować, a pozatym szkoda zaśmiecać wątek.

widzę, ze w Portage już jes xfce 4.2, ale przy próbie zaemergowania nie może z nikąd sciagnąć "gtk-xfce-engine-2.2.5.tar.bz2" - czyżby trzebabyło poszukać i ręcznie wrzucić do distfiles? U Was też jest z tym problem?

----------

## skazi

tutaj masz link:

http://www.us.xfce.org/archive/xfce-4.2.0/src-bz2/gtk-xfce-engine-2.2.5.tar.bz2

----------

## rampage7

Dzięki Skazi, bo na sourceforge tego nie było, a do daleszego szukania mój zapał chwilowo ostygł.

Na szczęście cała reszta plików ściagnęła sie bez cienia problemu  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> Na szczęście cała reszta plików ściagnęła sie bez cienia problemu 

 

No... niezupelnie... wlasnie sie rozbilem o to: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78315

----------

## ketjow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *rampage7 wrote:*   Na szczęście cała reszta plików ściagnęła sie bez cienia problemu  
> 
> No... niezupelnie... wlasnie sie rozbilem o to: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78315

 no, ja tez mialem taki problem. dziwne ze nie wszyscy tak maja - przeciez suma kontrolna jest w pliku ktory wszyscy sciagaja - strange.

no ale w kazdym razie juz mam nowa wersje - podoba mi sie. zabawa na nastepny tydzien.. gdyby nie ta sesja   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## rampage7

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *rampage7 wrote:*   Na szczęście cała reszta plików ściagnęła sie bez cienia problemu  
> 
> No... niezupelnie... wlasnie sie rozbilem o to: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78315

 

no to ja przed chwilą miałem też info o złej sumie kontrolnej, ale w "/app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r5".

Na szybko wklepałem 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/app-text/docbook-xml-dtd/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r5.ebuild digest
```

no i lecę dalej z kompilacją  :Smile: 

To tylko doraźne rozwiązanie problemu, ale nic więcej na tę chwilę mi nie trzeba  :Smile: 

----------

## martin.k

 *Quote:*   

> No... niezupelnie... wlasnie sie rozbilem o to: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78315

 

Witam w klubie... U mnie też złe sumy kontrolne... Ale już poradziłem  :Smile: 

Cudnie śmiga...

----------

## ketjow

fajnie, tylko czemu w tym taskbar (domyslnie u gory) aplikacje nie rozciagaja sie na cala szerokosc paska? troche glupio to wyglada, wczesniej bylo lepiej IMHO. czy moze to jakis ficzer zrobiony indywidualnie dla mojego kompa (aka bug)?  :Smile:  Wy tez tak macie?

----------

## rampage7

 *martin.k wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   No... niezupelnie... wlasnie sie rozbilem o to: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78315 
> 
> Witam w klubie... U mnie też złe sumy kontrolne... Ale już poradziłem 
> 
> Cudnie śmiga...

 

jak sobie poradziłeś? Bo ja już od kilku minut nad tym kombinuję i nic.

```

Resolving www.xfce.org... 213.201.214.202

Connecting to www.xfce.org[213.201.214.202]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://www.us.xfce.org/archive/xfce-4.2.0/src-bz2/xfwm4-4.2.0.tar.bz2 [following]

--22:29:06--  http://www.us.xfce.org/archive/xfce-4.2.0/src-bz2/xfwm4-4.2.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/xfwm4-4.2.0.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.us.xfce.org... 67.18.183.130

Connecting to www.us.xfce.org[67.18.183.130]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 877,021 [application/x-tar]

100%[================================================================================================>] 877,021       51.51K/s    ETA 00:00

22:29:23 (50.72 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/xfwm4-4.2.0.tar.bz2' saved [877021/877021]

!!! Couldn't download xfwm4-4.2.0.tar.bz2. Aborting.

```

Mam coś takiego - niby to ściaga, a później pisze "Couldn't download" - nic nie rozumiem.

jak chcę zrobić "ebuild xfwm4/xfwm4-4.2.0.ebuild digest" dostaję:

```

Resolving www.xfce.org... 213.201.214.202

Connecting to www.xfce.org[213.201.214.202]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://www.us.xfce.org/archive/xfce-4.2.0/src-bz2/xfwm4-4.2.0.tar.bz2 [following]

--22:34:47--  http://www.us.xfce.org/archive/xfce-4.2.0/src-bz2/xfwm4-4.2.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/xfwm4-4.2.0.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.us.xfce.org... 67.18.183.130

Connecting to www.us.xfce.org[67.18.183.130]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

Continued download failed on this file, which conflicts with `-c'.

Refusing to truncate existing file `/usr/portage/distfiles/xfwm4-4.2.0.tar.bz2'.

!!! Couldn't download xfwm4-4.2.0.tar.bz2. Aborting.

```

----------

## ketjow

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Resolving www.xfce.org... 213.201.214.202
> ...

 

sprobuj usunac plik /usr/portage/xfce-base/xfwm4/files/digest-xfwm4-4.2.0 i dopiero wtedy wygenerowac digest. mialem to samo i to pomoglo

----------

## rampage7

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sprobuj usunac plik /usr/portage/xfce-base/xfwm4/files/digest-xfwm4-4.2.0 i dopiero wtedy wygenerowac digest. mialem to samo i to pomoglo

 

dzięki - pomogło. Nie wpadłem na to, że to moze mieć doś do rzeczy - myślałem, że ten plik poprostu powinien zostać nadpisany. Widać że źle myślałem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _troll_

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

>  *ketjow wrote:*   
> 
> sprobuj usunac plik /usr/portage/xfce-base/xfwm4/files/digest-xfwm4-4.2.0 i dopiero wtedy wygenerowac digest. mialem to samo i to pomoglo 
> 
> dzięki - pomogło. Nie wpadłem na to, że to moze mieć doś do rzeczy - myślałem, że ten plik poprostu powinien zostać nadpisany. Widać że źle myślałem 

 

plik z paczka (zwyczajowo /usr/portage/distfiles) zostanie nadpisany, ale digest NIGDY!! No jak? Wowczas kazdy blednie sciagniety plik musialby poprawiac digest'a tak by jemu pasowal, a co za tym idzie -> nie bezdie istniec sprawdzenie rozmiaru/sumy MD5 jakie digest daje..... Digest NIGDY nie nadpisuje sie sam i jest to POPRAWNE.

Pozdrawam,

Przemek

----------

## rampage7

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> plik z paczka (zwyczajowo /usr/portage/distfiles) zostanie nadpisany, ale digest NIGDY!! No jak? Wowczas kazdy blednie sciagniety plik musialby poprawiac digest'a tak by jemu pasowal, a co za tym idzie -> nie bezdie istniec sprawdzenie rozmiaru/sumy MD5 jakie digest daje..... Digest NIGDY nie nadpisuje sie sam i jest to POPRAWNE.
> 
> Pozdrawam,
> ...

 

chyba źle mnie zrozumiałeś. Myślałem, że digest zostanie nadpisany po wykonaniu "ebuild nazwa_pakietu digest" - to moim zdaniem byłoby całkiem naturalne.

----------

## fallow

 *fallow wrote:*   

> na tych screenach widze cienie , 4.2 ma support dla composite czy po prostu to xcompmgr z obsluga cieni jest wlaczony ?  
> 
> cheers.

 

__QUESTION_BUMP  :Razz: 

----------

## _troll_

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> chyba źle mnie zrozumiałeś. Myślałem, że digest zostanie nadpisany po wykonaniu "ebuild nazwa_pakietu digest" - to moim zdaniem byłoby całkiem naturalne.

 

zgadza sie - mea culpa! aczkolwiek tak to napisales  :Wink: 

anyway - fucktycznie digesta pozwala sie nadpisywac, gdy zmieniaja sie pliki zrodlowe potrzebne do zbudowania pakietu, natomiast nie gdy te same pliki chcesz zastapic inna wersja.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ketjow

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   na tych screenach widze cienie , 4.2 ma support dla composite czy po prostu to xcompmgr z obsluga cieni jest wlaczony ?  
> 
> cheers. 
> 
> __QUESTION_BUMP 

 tak, xfce wspiera xcomposite! bez jakis xcompmgr - i ten pasek na dole jest przezroczysty, jak sie na niego najedzie, to sie robi troche mniej przezroczysty.. bajer!  :Very Happy: 

no to ja tez __QUESTION_BUMP  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

>  tylko czemu w tym taskbarze aplikacje nie rozciagaja sie na cala szerokosc paska? ...

 

----------

## rampage7

to wsparcie dla composite jest rzeczywiście bajerancko zrobione  :Smile: 

----------

## rofro

xfce4.2 chodzi rzeczywiście szybko. ale nie denerwuje was że okna zachodzą na panel główny? wiem że można zrobić marginesy ale przydałoby się jeszcze ustawienie always on top dla panelu. może ktoś wie jak to zrobić?

----------

## nelchael

Panel? Jaki panel?  :Wink:  Nie korzystam  :Smile:  A tak serio: marginesy to jedyne wyjscie i IMHO ciekawe  :Smile: 

----------

## yoshi314

spox, jak zaczalem sciagac to nigdzie jeszcze nie bylo zrodel  :Very Happy: 

sciagnalem recznie z niemieckiego mirrora podlinkowanego na www.xfce.org i mialem lipe, bo emerge uparcie chcialo sciagnac paczke xfce4-xfwm-4.2.0  czy jakos tak, musialem zrobic trik z ebuild <> digest i poszlo  :Very Happy: 

btw. zauwazyliscie ze 4.2 chodzi zauwazalnie szybciej od 4.1.99 ? [zwlaszcza menedzer konfiguracji] a moze tylko mnie sie wydaje [baka:P]

---a jak juz skompilowalem to zrodla wlasnie pojawily sie na polskich mirrorach i zagranicznych tez :/

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   na tych screenach widze cienie , 4.2 ma support dla composite czy po prostu to xcompmgr z obsluga cieni jest wlaczony ?  :)cheers. 
> 
> __QUESTION_BUMP 

 

http://www.xfce.org/release_notes/4.2.0_press_announcement.html a szczegolnie:

 *Quote:*   

> In addition to that, Xfce 4.2 supports bleeding edge features like the new X.org Composite extension and related extensions, which enables you to use real transparency for the windows on your desktop.

 

----------

## mdk

Nie korzystam z XFCE samego w sobie, ale bardzo lubię jego "gtk-engine" (gtk-engines-xfce). Jest bardzo szybki i elegancko wygląda. Niestety, zauważyłem, że niektóre z GTK-tematów opartych na XFCE-engine kaszanią się w firefox'ie i innych "mozillowatych". Pasek brzydko wygląda. To dotyczy również domyślnego tematu ("Xfce") w Xfce 4.1.99. 

Wprowadziłem małą poprawkę, która to naprawia. 

Firefox: Przed i Po. Dodałem również parę ikon, które trochę wypełniają braki w standardowym zestawie Gnome'a (Przed i Po). 

Temat można sciągnąć:

http://www.mdk.org.pl/linux/XfceMod/XfceMod.tar.gz

W skład tematu wchodzi poprawione Xfce, Kompatybilny temat Metacity (na screenshotach), ikonki + METATHEME Gnome'a, który to wszystko łączy. Zawartość wypakować do /usr/share/themes . Ogólnie coś dla Gnome'owiczów.

----------

## nelchael

Nie mam czegos takiego jak na Twoich screenach. U mnie wszystko wyglada ok.

PS. do ~/.themes, nie do /usr/share/themes.

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie mam czegos takiego jak na Twoich screenach. 
> 
> 

 

Hmm... dziwne. ZEmergowałem najnowsze wersje wszystkiego, żeby się upewnić, że to _bug_. W niektórych tematach (np. Xfce-cadmium) to nie występuje. Ale w podstawowym ("mlecznym") Xfce nie mogłem się tego pozbyć. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. do ~/.themes, nie do /usr/share/themes.
> 
> 

 

Racja.

----------

## mbar

A czy komuś sie udało postawić XFCE 4.2 na Gentoo po polsku? Ze statystyk na stronie xfce.org wynika, że część składników jest przetłumaczona na pl. Jak to zrobić ewentualnie?

EDIT: Znalezione na ich stronie: Enormous Improvements have been made in the area of internationalization, and Xfce 4.2.0 is now available in about 41 different languages, thanks to the impressive work of our translators.

----------

## ketjow

zaczalem sie bawic troche configiem...

```
echo move_opacity=80 >>  ~/.config/xfce4/xfwm4/xfwm4rc
```

restart xfce i ruszyc okienkiem - baaaaajer!!   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT: jakby ktogos denerwowalo, ze przy scrollowaniu focus dostaje okno scrollowane, to niech wpisze do tego samego pliku

raise_with_any_button=false

w xfce 4.0.6 to bylo ustawione defaultowo, dziwnie ze to zmienili - bardzo uzyteczna funkcja to zawsze byla

----------

## fallow

hm:)

zmergowalem juz calego xfce4.2 , ustawilem sobie move_opacity na 70 i teraz sie bawie  :Smile: 

musze przyznac ze xfce mi sie podoba  :Smile:  of course mam inne przyzwyczajenia z enlightenmenta i pewnie od niego nie odejdze a raczej przezuce sie na E17 ale przeciez nikt nie kaze ograniczac sie do jednego WM`a  :Smile: 

tak czy siak XFCE jest b.dopracowany imho i na szczegolne uznanie zasluguje w koncu support dla composite. bez xcompmgr nareszcie dzila to tak jak by sie oczekiwalo  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## nelchael

Tez sie przed chwila tym bawilem, ale jest lipa  :Neutral:  Chodzi to u mnie jak krew z nosa  :Neutral: 

----------

## ketjow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Tez sie przed chwila tym bawilem, ale jest lipa  Chodzi to u mnie jak krew z nosa 

 ATI? slyszalem ze na ati to wlasnie tak chodzi jak opisujesz

----------

## nelchael

ATI Radeon Mobility.

----------

## rofro

1. dodałem sobie taskbar do panelu jako new item. jak teraz wyłączyć wyświetlanie tego oddzielnego taskbaru? Sam odpowiem:

killall xftaskbar4

przy wychodzeniu zapisujemy sesję

2. dziwnie się zachowuje system tray jeżeli jest na panelu, i jeśli jest na panelu taskbar z opcją Expand to feel screen i na przykład gaim startuje i się łączy. zachowanie to szybkie zmniejszanie i zwiększanie się szerokości systray, jakby wariowało.

3. Autostart programów

Tworzymy plik ~/Desktop/Autostart/autostart

nadajemy prawa wykonywania i w tym pliku

gaim&

tleenx2&

po więcej info http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?t=444&highlight=autostart

dzięki mdk za XfceMod. rzeczywiście czegoś mi brakowało w skórce

----------

## nelchael

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 3. Autostart programów
> 
> Tworzymy plik ~/Desktop/Autostart/autostart
> 
> nadajemy prawa wykonywania i w tym pliku
> ...

 

Dodaj jeszcze, ze to dziala jak ktos korzysta z `startxfce4`, bo np. mnie ten sposob z ~/Desktop/Autostart nie dziala  :Wink: 

----------

## rofro

no tak, ale dlatego dałem linka do info   :Very Happy: 

a poniżej mój zrzucik (chyba jestem fanem redmond  :Laughing:  )

http://gimp.eu.org/rofro/xfce4.jpg

window manager theme: silverado

user interface: eXperience 1.0

xmms - Winamp5

----------

## nelchael

http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/screenshots/2005-01-20-001.png  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/screenshots/2005-01-20-001.png 

 

No dobra, a gdzie pulpit ?  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/screenshots/2005-01-20-001.png  
> 
> No dobra, a gdzie pulpit ? 

 

Fragment aTerma Ci go pokazuje  :Wink: 

----------

## rofro

1.zainstalowałem sobie xfce-extra/terminal

ale nie czyta mi to .bash_profile gdzie mam aliasy, 

solution: w terminalu Edit > Preferences > General > Run command as login shell

2.prawy przycisk nie otwiera menu jeśli włączymy mc

na irc.freenode.net #xfce dostałem odpowiedź

to jest bug w Vte (nie wiem co to jest) i mc capture mouse input. wtedy trzeba klikać z shiftem   :Smile: 

3.przy wylogowaniu z xfce4 nie można zrestartować kompa

solution:

emerge app-admin/sudo

visudo

wstawiamy linię

[username] [hostname] = NOPASSWD: /usr/libexec/xfsm-shutdown-helper

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=281205&highlight=xfsmshutdownhelper

----------

## fallow

wszystko jest fajnie - wlasnie korzystam caly czas z nowego xfce4.2 ale ... kiedy rowzijam menu kontaktu w kadu - widze tylko ramke i nic wiecej...Wy tez tak macie ? 

xfce4.2 , xorg 6.8.1.902 + composite , kadu cvs , qt 3.3.3-r1

cheers.

----------

## rampage7

 *fallow wrote:*   

> wszystko jest fajnie - wlasnie korzystam caly czas z nowego xfce4.2 ale ... kiedy rowzijam menu kontaktu w kadu - widze tylko ramke i nic wiecej...Wy tez tak macie ? 
> 
> xfce4.2 , xorg 6.8.1.902 + composite , kadu cvs , qt 3.3.3-r1
> 
> cheers.

 

u mnie xorg oraz qt w tych samych wersjach co u Ciebie, kadu mam też z cvs'a no i na xfce4.2 prawie identyczny objaw - z tą różnicą, że ja nawet ramki nie widzę. Ponadto po wyświetleniu okna rozmowy wysypał mi się cały serwer x, ale nie udało mi się tego powtórzyć. Na KDE, nawet z odpalonym xcompmgr nie mam najmniejszych problemów - kadu działa bez zarzutów.

A co do samego composite - kiedy wreszcie będzie widać jakis postęp prac nad tym by wyeliminować problemy gryzienia się tego z xvideo oraz opengl? Bo w sumie tylko to powstrzymuje mnie przed korzystaniem z tego bajeru - obciażenie CPU mi się zmnijsza przy przesuwaniu okien, praktycznie zerowym kosztem wydajnosci dostajemy ładne cienie itd. (pod warunkiem, że mamy nvidię)

A w xfce przydała by się opcja by można było wyłączyć przeźroczyste okno przy przesuwaniu od pewnej wielkosci okna - bo mój gf ddr zwyczajnie rady nie daje - sama nvidia w windowsowych sterach ostrzega, że przeźroczyste okna od jakiejś tam wielkosci nie będą działać płynnie na mojej karcie. Niby okno przesuwa się płynnie, ale tak jakby "pływa" za kursorem - tymczasem obciążenie CPU oscyluje w okolicach 60 - 80%. Poprostu karta graficzna chyba nie wyrabia  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

wlsnie wyposazylem sie w xfwm4 z cvs i ....problem zniknal  :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

imho taka opcja ( ograniczenie ) przydaloby sie .

co do efektownosci przydaloby sie takze aby okna byla fade`dowane do np. alpha=70 z alpha=start przy przesuwaniu i potem po puszczeniu z now do alpha=start czyli takiego jakie mialo okno , tak samo panel , byloby znacznie " zgrabniej "  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## fallow

znalazlem ciekawy patch , pozwalajacy zmienic przezroczystosc okna za pomoca przycisku scroll myszki najezdzajac na ramke okna  :Smile:  dziala swietnie  :Smile: 

zmienilem tylko sztuczna delte z 0x08000000 na 0x16000000 i prog  przy obnizaniu opacity na 0x04000000 bo przestalem widziec okno .

oryginalny patch jest taki

http://bugzilla.xfce.org/attachment.cgi?id=144&action=view

[EDIT]

ten patch ma jedna wade , kiedy uzyje sie transseta dodawanie moze powodowac przepelnienie i okienko robi sie skaczaco ciemno po tym jak stanie sie jasne .Zrobilem na szybko poprawke bo te uzywam transseta do ustawiania przezroczystosci po uruchomieniu.jak ktos chce , to : 

http://vivid.dat.pl/xfce4/mouse_opacity1.diff lub http://bugzilla.xfce.org/attachment.cgi?id=165&action=view

mozna ustawic krok oraz dolna granice widocznosci za pomoca 

```

f_step= 0x16000000;

f_min = 0x40000000;

```

[/EDIT]

cheers.

----------

## Poe

Skompilowałem, odpalilem, zrezygnowałem...

Tak mozna skwitowac moją "przygode" z xfce4.2.0.

Skompilowalem wczoraj wieczorej

Odpalilem, chwile pouzytkowalem, pobawilem sie opcjami. dzialalo nawet przyzwoicie (ale i tak wolniej duzo od e), odpalilem transseta, zaczelo przymulac potwornie, szczegolnie jak chcialem zwinac/przesunac okno (niekoniecznie to przeźroczyste)

dlategoz Zrezygnowałem. do tego doszlo to, ze JA mam inne przyzwyczajenia wzgledem wm'ów, i IMHO i dla mnie xfce ma zbyt duzo z KDE, co mi sie srednio podoba. takie jest moje skromne zdanie na ten temat. zostaje przy e16 i bede sbie spokojnie czekal na e17....

----------

## rofro

wracam do gnome (ale rox-filer zostanie  :Smile:  poniewaz jak jakiś program sie zawiesi (mplayer z xmms lub inny) to całe xfce zamraża sie, czego nie doświadczam w gnome. gnome bardziej panuje nad aplikacjami i ich wybrykami IMHO,

----------

## hayes

xfce zdecydowane nie jest dla mnie...

cały czas narzekałem na wygląd linuksów podobnych do windowsa i dlatego właśnie nie korzystałem z kde czy gnome... 

zainstalowałem xfce 4.2 no i nic się w moim podejsciu do tego typu wmów się nie zmieniło

zostawię go dla dziewczyny, bo mam zamiar przekonać ją do linuksa a ja tymczasem pozostanę wierny mojemu Fluxbox'owi.

Tak czy inaczej żadnych problemów ani z przymulaniem, ani z wyglądem nie miałem podczas odpalonych transset i xcompmgr.

----------

## jey

a u mnie wystepuje dziwny problem. Po okolo 30 min (nie mierzylem wiec nie jestem pewien) nastepuje automatyczny logout. Oczywiscie dzieje sie tak gdy  w zaden sposob nie korzystam ze srodowiska np ogladam film itp... 

Uzywam xdm (gdm) i xfce 4.2, sprawdzalem w ustawieniach gdm'a i xfce4 ale nie moge tego znalezc.

----------

## sofcik

Ja jestem bardzo zadowolony z nowego xfcce4  :Very Happy:  Prawdemówiąc używałem fvwm , ale z xfce4 wsystkie aplikacje pod GTK+ działają znacznie szybciej !! Zapewne to moja wina ze fvwm gorzej działa ( chodzi głównie o resize okien ). Na dodatek bardzo podoba mi się łatwość konfiguracji menu jak i reszty elementów xfce.

Co do Composite ..... wreszcie działa jak należy , i co najdziwniejsze działa openGL. Zaznaczam że nie używam xcompgr ani transset, a jedynie to co dało mi samo xfce, dodatkowo mrxvt z opcją -o. Działa wyśmienicie, jednoczesnie glxgears działają, nie zarejestrowałem spadku wydajnosci 3d, enemy-territory biega tak jak powinno , chociaż raz mi xorg-x11 crushed przy włączaniu ET. W tej chwili nie zamierzam zmieniać WM'a ;d.

PS. Chciałbym mieć mrxvt z polskimi znaczkami + czcionki xft, ktos umie pomóc ?  :Smile:  bo nie wiem jak to zrobić.  :Sad: 

----------

## fallow

 *sofcik wrote:*   

> PS. Chciałbym mieć mrxvt z polskimi znaczkami + czcionki xft, ktos umie pomóc ?  bo nie wiem jak to zrobić. 

 

zaloz odzielny watek z tym pytaniem , nikomu to nie przeszkodzi i na pewno nie bedzie nie mile widziane  :Razz:   :Smile: 

ja takze ciesze sie z nowego xfce i narazie przy nim zostaje

do cvs wszedl juz patch na ustawianie przezroczytosci scrollem myszki , jest git - a padow mam mniej kiedy wrocilem ze staircase`a do O(1) 

cheers.

----------

## Gogiel

IMHO za duzo dodali pierdol. XFCE niedlugo przeksztalci sie w taka kobyle jak Gnome   :Mad:  . Poza tym duzo dluzej sie wlacza niz poprzednik.

----------

## nelchael

Zalezy co uruchamiasz. Tu masz na przyklad moj .xinitrc: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2027109#2027109 - ja nie narzekam na predkosc uruchamiania sie  :Smile: 

----------

## ai

wyszlo nowe xfce4 i normalnie (sam nie wiem dlaczego) przesiadlem sie spowrotem na E i chyba zostanie tym razem na dluzej :>

Wg. mnie xfce4 mozna dosc prosto okroic i bedzie smigac dosc spoko no i wlaczac sie szybko ;]

----------

## fallow

patch do mouse_opacity jest juz w cvs, ale zrobione jest to tak ze regulowanie przezroczystosci dziala jesli bawi sie scrollem myszki i tryma alt , zeby wrocic do tego by moc ustawiac przezroczystosc po prostu bez trzymania alt : 

patch do wersji cvs z 2005-01-30 :

http://vivid.dat.pl/xfce4/mouse_opacity-2005-01-30.diff

cheers.

----------

## Gogiel

 *ai wrote:*   

> Wg. mnie xfce4 mozna dosc prosto okroic i bedzie smigac dosc spoko no i wlaczac sie szybko ;]

 

No to moglbys sie podzielic z nami ta informacja  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

>  *ai wrote:*   Wg. mnie xfce4 mozna dosc prosto okroic i bedzie smigac dosc spoko no i wlaczac sie szybko ;] 
> 
> No to moglbys sie podzielic z nami ta informacja 

 

Np. tak: http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/.xinitrc

----------

## Gogiel

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *Gogiel wrote:*    *ai wrote:*   Wg. mnie xfce4 mozna dosc prosto okroic i bedzie smigac dosc spoko no i wlaczac sie szybko ;] 
> 
> No to moglbys sie podzielic z nami ta informacja  
> 
> Np. tak: http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/.xinitrc

 

To raczej nic nie daje. Chodzilo mi raczej o edycje kodu zrodlowego i wywaleniu niepotrzebnych pierdo (np: z konfiguracji apletu Sound, Display, Printing System itp.)

----------

## Black_hole

Chyba nie warto zakładać nowego wątku, więc...

U mnie jest tak, że po przejściu z konsoli na Xorg (przez CTRL+ALT+F7), zanim zawartość okienek się wyświetli, mija jakieś 2s  :Rolling Eyes:  Czy spotkaliście się z czymś takim  :Question: 

----------

## nelchael

Tak, mam to samo na laptopie i na drugim kompie - oba Radeony - moze to przez to?

----------

## waluigi

a jak zmodyfikowac rc.conf , żeby się xfce odpalało po wydaniu startx.

----------

## nelchael

wpisz startxfce4 do ~/.xinitrc

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> U mnie jest tak, że po przejściu z konsoli na Xorg (przez CTRL+ALT+F7), zanim zawartość okienek się wyświetli, mija jakieś 2s spotkaliście się z czymś takim Question
> 
> 

 

Ta... u mnie podobnie. Może nie 2s, ale 1.5s na pewno  :Wink:  Przez tą krótką chwilkę widzę na ekranie jakieś "śmieci" (jakby nie do końca narysowane okna). Sterowniki nvidia 6629. W sumie cieszę się, że w ogóle działa. Wczesniej przy przechodzeniu Konsola -> X'y co pewien czas wszystko się sypało.

----------

